
Kickstarter Has Fired Two Union Organizers in Eight Days - benaiah
https://slate.com/technology/2019/09/kickstarter-union-organizing.html
======
bbatsell
Up to three now:
[https://twitter.com/taylordotbiz/status/1172260257613123608?...](https://twitter.com/taylordotbiz/status/1172260257613123608?s=20)

------
danielfoster
There's been talk of forming a union for quite some time at Kickstarter-- the
story first broke in March. The CEO has already said he would respect a secret
vote. Why hasn't this occurred?

I question if there's a genuine need or desire among employees to unionize.If
Kickstarter truly were a house of horrors, you'd think employees would be
rushing to hold a vote.

My guess is that employee support for a union is tepid at best.

~~~
deogeo
> Why hasn't this occurred?

Maybe because they keep firing union organizers?

> I question if there's a genuine need or desire among employees to
> unionize.If Kickstarter truly were a house of horrors [..]

When two companies not on the verge of bankruptcy merge, do you also "question
if there's a genuine need" for the merger? Or is it only when labor organizes
that they have to justify it to some arbitrary 'house of horrors' standard,
while capital can organize and consolidate as it wishes, and face no
criticism?

~~~
danielfoster
[https://gizmodo.com/kickstarters-sleazy-union-busting-
campai...](https://gizmodo.com/kickstarters-sleazy-union-busting-campaign-is-
playing-a-1838078870)

According to Kickstarter: "On retaliation: In May, 28 staff members put their
names on a statement supporting the union efforts. Fifteen of those staff
members were on a cycle that made them eligible for mid-year raises or
promotions. Fourteen out of those 15 received a merit-based raise, and three
were promoted. That’s not the behavior of a company that is looking to punish
union supporters."

~~~
deogeo
You're right - out of the many anti-union activities mentioned in your link,
that one data point isn't anti-union.

------
cityzen
According to the National Labor Relations Board:

The law protects the right of employees to engage in protected concerted
activities-group action to improve wages, benefits, and working conditions and
to engage in union activities and support a union.

Looks like someone filed a complaint... TODAY!

[https://www.nlrb.gov/case/29-CA-248112](https://www.nlrb.gov/case/29-CA-248112)

~~~
yellowapple
"No docket activity found" when I clicked that link.

~~~
cityzen
Strange, search for Kickstarter and it should come up

------
devoply
I would think 3 would be plenty for a lawsuit that forces kickstarter to hire
them back so they can complete their work :P Can you still organize a union in
a company after being fired from it? I would make it my life mission if I were
in their place for the principle of the thing.

------
Apocryphon
They are not living up to their public-benefit corporation status.

------
sambull
Not sure but Mike in the ops team was telling me there were quite a few people
chatting internally about it lately

